# This Can't Be Walmart



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

These are pictures of folks who don't shop in Walmart.

Not Walmart...


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart....


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart....


----------



## progressive hunter (Oct 9, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> These are pictures of folks who don't shop in Walmart.
> 
> Not Walmart...




HOLY SHIT,,,
DID YOU SEE THE TITS ON THAT WHORE???


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart....


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart....


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart....


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart.....


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart...


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart....


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart.....


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Not Walmart....


I always wondered where hookers did their shopping


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 9, 2019)

They're shoplifting melons and badgers!


----------



## Toro (Oct 9, 2019)

I've got to start shopping at WalMart!


----------



## JGalt (Oct 9, 2019)

They look a little top-heavy. Wonder what keeps them from falling over?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart...


----------



## mdk (Oct 9, 2019)

They are likely on holiday and picked the nearest grocery store which just so happened to be a Wal Mart.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart..


----------



## depotoo (Oct 9, 2019)

Has to be Miami...


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart...


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart....


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart....


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart...


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart....


----------



## Maxdeath (Oct 9, 2019)

Damn looks like I could stand to pickup a few things at Walmart.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 9, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Not Walmart...


Finally, some butt.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Oct 9, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> These are pictures of folks who don't shop in Walmart.
> 
> Not Walmart...




I am a little confused.

Is this topic about overly endowed young ladies who shop at walmart?

or is it about "whores who have had sexual relations with married republicans who are taking chances that they might get STDs that they pass on to their wives"?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 9, 2019)

Seems like mudwhistle spends an inordinate amount of time at Not-Walmart, taking pics ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Walmart shopper.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 9, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Not Walmart....


If those women can afford that kind of plastic surgery I seriously doubt they'd shop Walmart.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > These are pictures of folks who don't shop in Walmart.
> ...


Clearly you have a problem understanding the English language.

These photos are easily found on the internet if you know how to Google. 
I figured it was time to show the other side of "This is the people that shop at Walmart".


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart.....probably Cosco..


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart....


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart...


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Definently Walmart...


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart...


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Not Walmart...


Walmart....but probably lost while looking for Nordstroms....typical Blonde moment....


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart....


----------



## anynameyouwish (Oct 9, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




clearly you have a problem with sarcasm.

and I am still wondering....are these pictures of whores conservative republicans have paid for sex?


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart....


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart...


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Not Walmart....probably Whole Foods Market...


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 9, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Not Walmart...
> ...


Does Walmart have a garage for customers who don´t whant their luxury cars to be seen?


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > anynameyouwish said:
> ...


No...my problem isn't recognizing sarcasm.....especially if it's clever.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 20, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Not Walmart....


BAM!

Sure as fuck ain't at my Walmart lol


----------

